# Annual Leave Sheet



## clareG (17 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a website I can get an annual leave sheet with space for T.O.I.L. space etc. I am not very good on the computor.

Thanks


----------



## bobk (17 Jan 2007)

I have no idea what T.O.I.L. means, but if you are looking for an 'annual leave' template for word or excel.

Try microsoft

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/default.aspx


----------



## Jimmy Mook (17 Jan 2007)

T.O.I.L - Time Off in Loo


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

Lol!


----------

